# Absolut nervigste Person 2007?



## Jácks (22. Dezember 2007)

Da ich so einen Thread noch nicht gefunden habe mach ich einen auf^^.
Wer war für euch die absolut nervigste person 2007.Ich weiß das es am Freitag dem 21 Dezember eine Sendung auf Pro7 gab aber
*1. Es waren nur deutsche Gefragt
2.Ich möchte es aus der Sicht der Buffed User sehen*

Also die 1.Stimme geht an Bushido

Der Typ nervt mich so saumäßig ey


LG Jacks


----------



## Zorkal (22. Dezember 2007)

Im Forum:Lurock : P
Im echten Leben:Johannes B. Kerner-Inkompetenz auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Besieger (22. Dezember 2007)

BUSHIDO

der junge is so kack nervig des gibts nich *Rest editiert, bitte den Ton mässigen*


----------



## RubenPlinius (22. Dezember 2007)

bill kaulitz


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> bill kaulitz


Jop, denk ich auch,
ich kann das Gen-Projekt
da nicht mehr sehen!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> bill kaulitz


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Bill Kaulitz.


----------



## RubenPlinius (22. Dezember 2007)

egal welches game du zockst, egal welchen server du rockst
irgendwann wird dein hirn lame - doch es ist nicht das game
es ist der kaulitz bill, der aus dem radio direkt in dein stammhirn will


----------



## The Holy Paladin (22. Dezember 2007)

> Johannes B. Kerner-Inkompetenz auf den Punkt gebracht.



Richtig meine Stimme geht auch an den.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> egal welches game du zockst, egal welchen server du rockst
> irgendwann wird dein hirn lame - doch es ist nicht das game
> es ist der kaulitz bill, der aus dem radio direkt in dein stammhirn will



*wegschmeiß*

xD

ROFL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (22. Dezember 2007)

Knut


----------



## nephix (22. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jop, denk ich auch,
> ich kann das Gen-Projekt
> da nicht mehr sehen!



"Gen-Projekt"...du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht^^ Respekt...
Ich seh das genau so..


----------



## Organasilver (22. Dezember 2007)

Die gesamte Tokio-Hotel-Fangemeinde


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2007)

bill+der rest der gruppe den keiner kennt
gülcan
bushido

aber in dem jahr besonders gülcan


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Ich füge noch hinzu: Angela Merkel & Unsere ganze Scheiß Regierung.


----------



## Thront (22. Dezember 2007)

ich


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Ja, du kommst auch nicht sehr weit danach.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nolamé (22. Dezember 2007)

Gülcan ... naja, die mit dem komischen Nachnamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dauernd werden irgendwelche Shows von dieser ... *räusper* ... verunstaltet, die ich mir ohne deren penetrantes Vorhandensein auf der Bildfläche gerne einmal angesehen hätte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Im """passiven""" Sinne fallen mir noch unsere Freude aus dem Bundestag ein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Licanin (23. Dezember 2007)

Gülcan ist, soweit ich weiss, ohne Nachnamen auf die Welt gekommen und jetzt ist sie glücklich das sie einen hat^^

Nervigste Person Nr. 1: Bill und das restliche Gesindel (inkl. Fankrabbelgruppen)

Und gestern hat der Sido das erste und ich glaube das letzt mal was gescheites gesagt: Man kann vieles über Bill Kaulitz sagen, aber er bleibt trotzdem scheisse!


----------



## Kal Jerico (23. Dezember 2007)

Alle Clowns, die beim Kirmesboxen auf Pro7 mitmachten. Gülcan und all die Idioten, die bei MTV irgendwelche sinnentleerten "lustigen" Kommentare über [füge beliebigen Star ein] abgeben. Bill Gates, weil seine Firma eine treibende Kraft hinter HD-DVD und Windoof die dunkle Seite der Macht ist. Christoph Blocher wegen seines debilen Gequatsches über Opposition, Sven Epiney, der hauseigene Homo des Schweizer Fernsehens, weil er penetranter als eine Hodentorsion ist. Ospelt, unter dessen Management bei UBS 16 Milliarden Abschreiber verursacht wurden und trotzdem nicht seinen Hut nimmt, Paris Hilton wegen ihrer schiefen Visage, der gesamte Fahrradsport und nicht zuletzt G.W. Bush.

...errr...naja- es fällt mir schwer zu wählen. Aber wenn ich einen wählen müsste, der aus dem Genpool ausscheiden müsste, dann:



Veragron schrieb:


> Bill Kaulitz.


----------



## Soiphos (23. Dezember 2007)

Gülcan..
Nervt einfach. Ihre Stimme und ihr Auftreten. Ich würde gerne wissen, was die momentan noch macht, außer blöd im Fernsehen zu quatschen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bushido, wäre knapp hinter Gülcan. Ein arroganter Typ, Spielt bei buffed den häuslichen WoW-Normalo und äußert sich MTV-Moderator Patrice, der mit einem Friedensangebot kam, einfach mit: Fi** dich einfach Patrice. Schon blöd finde ich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karzaak (23. Dezember 2007)

Ich bekomme absoluten Brechreiz wenn ich den Typ aus der Actimel Werbung sehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Schlimmer als der Vollhonk ist nur noch der eine Hirbel in so einer "Dauerwerbesendung", der 5 Jahre alte Handys mit scheiss Vertrag an hochverschuldete Leute (ohne bonitätsprüfung ^^) verkaufen will.
Der tut auch noch so als ob er ihnen den mega Gefallen machen würde *würg*
Limitierte D&G Collection muahahahaha


----------



## Snowrain (23. Dezember 2007)

Bill kaulitz !!!!!!!!


----------



## dejaspeed (23. Dezember 2007)

Bruce Darnell (schreibt man den so ?)


----------



## Jácks (23. Dezember 2007)

Jaja Gülcan und Bill Kaulitz sind bei mir auch ganz vorne dabei^^
Bei der Gülcan frage ich mich immer,ob die morgens in schminke badedt^^
@Thront wir könen ja nen anderen Thread aufmachen und den nervigsten Buffed User ermitteln!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (23. Dezember 2007)

papst benedict der was-weiss-ich-wievielte


----------



## Blizardboy (23. Dezember 2007)

Licanin schrieb:


> Man kann vieles über Bill Kaulitz sagen, aber er bleibt trotzdem scheisse!



/signed

Dieser Typ is nicht zum aushalten...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> Dieser Typ is nicht zum aushalten...



Unser Spammer ist wieder da! *freu*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (23. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> Jaja Gülcan und Bill Kaulitz sind bei mir auch ganz vorne dabei^^
> Bei der Gülcan frage ich mich immer,ob die morgens in schminke badedt^^
> @Thront wir könen ja nen anderen Thread aufmachen und den nervigsten Buffed User ermitteln!!!
> 
> ...




jo das wird sicherlich der grobe punker mit der "greenday" sig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frigobert (23. Dezember 2007)

Meine All-Time-Nervensäge hat auch dieses Jahr wieder den absoluten Spitzenplatz erlangt: Dieter Bohlen

Bei Gülcan Kaulitz kann man ja noch sagen, sie sind jung und brauchten das Geld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> papst benedict der was-weiss-ich-wievielte




Jaaah, der auch. Aber nicht so sehr.

Papst Palpatine:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NaXXra (23. Dezember 2007)

der nervigste Deutsche im diesen jahr war ,,Bushido,, der typ nervt einen so an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester~ (23. Dezember 2007)

Kal schrieb:


> Gülcan und all die Idioten, die bei MTV irgendwelche sinnentleerten "lustigen" Kommentare über [füge beliebigen Star ein] abgeben.



die alte is bei viva... und viva =/= mtv

nervigste person? kein plan, hab mich dieses jahr nich so mit den medien beschäftigt...


----------



## Besieger (24. Dezember 2007)

> der nervigste Deutsche im diesen jahr war ,,Bushido,, der typ nervt einen so an yo.gif



 wat fürn widerspruch


----------



## Gamerhenne (24. Dezember 2007)

bei mir teilen sich JEDES jahr den Platz Gülcan und Sonja Kraus.
Die vergessen leider immer, dass Affektiertheit nicht in jeder Lebenslage hilft *G*


----------



## Rednoez (24. Dezember 2007)

Jácks schrieb:


> *1. Es waren nur deutsche Gefragt
> *
> 
> Also die 1.Stimme geht an Bushido




Da hast du dir jetzt aber selbst ins Fleisch geschnitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (24. Dezember 2007)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Da hast du dir jetzt aber selbst ins Fleisch geschnitten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wieso ich wollte nur sagen,dass man auch z.B: George W. Bush nehmen darf.^^
Aber wenn Bushido mit seinem Gansta getue mich so angenervt hat...warum sollte ich ihn dann nicht nehmen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:Außerdem ist Bushido nicht deutscher,sondern ähhhhm Türke oder so^^


----------



## Besieger (24. Dezember 2007)

> Edit:Außerdem ist Bushido nicht deutscher,sondern ähhhhm Türke oder so^^



araber


----------



## Myhordi (24. Dezember 2007)

1.Gülcan


----------



## Alcasim (24. Dezember 2007)

im Forum: b1ubb (gefolgt von chopi und blizardboy... Scheiss spammer >.<)
in Rl: Eindeutig Knut


----------



## Blizardboy (24. Dezember 2007)

Alcasim schrieb:


> im Forum: b1ubb (gefolgt von chopi und blizardboy... Scheiss spammer >.<)
> in Rl: Eindeutig Knut



Das war jetzt aber nich nett, ich hab mich die lezten 4 Tage so zurück gehalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (24. Dezember 2007)

Im Forum: Krosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss...der Kackb00n ist zum Glück gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im RL: Viele sind mir dieses Jahr auf die Nerven gegangen, seis Dieter Bohlen und sein neuer Schosshund Marc Metlock oder wie man den schreibt, seis die SP Fratkion im Bundeshaus der Schweiz oder Auch dieser Bill Kaulitz, also ich kann definitv nicht sagen wer mir dieses Jahr am meisten auf den Sack gegangen ist:-D


----------



## Slit of Arthas (24. Dezember 2007)

Ein Stääääääääääääääääääääärn
der DAIIIIIIIIIIINEN NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMEN TRÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄGT
meistverkaufter Song in Deutschland in diesem Jahr, gz!

DJ Ötzi ist also auf jeden Fall gut dabei (ich zähl den einfach mal mit, was weiß ich wo der wohnt. Irgendwo in den Alpen halt)


Generell schwer zu sagen, das Jahr ist lang und es begegnen einem immer wieder ganz schön komische Gestalten. Um die Politik aus dem Spiel zu lassen werf ich mal noch Kader Loth in den Raum, mich würde wirklich mal interessieren wer die auf die Medien losgelassen hat. Ansonsten hör/schau ich wahrscheinlich zu wneig Radio und Fernsehen, um mich von Promi und Star Stressereien genervt zu fühlen.

Grüße


----------



## Aloranaa (6. Januar 2008)

Eindeutig Bill + der rest vom Kindergarten..........ich sag nur "Schrei"... einfach nervig.... hofftl wird er schneller unbekannt als er bekannt wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in dem sinne...


gruß


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (7. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> ich





ja sa stimme ich dir zur du machs mich immer runter ^^


----------



## Lootenant (7. Januar 2008)

*Gülcan* und dieser *Bruce Darnell*...
wenn ich den Typen schon sehe mit seiner Gestik etc.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (7. Januar 2008)

Na ja ich hab da mehr so ne Top liste von Nervern

1. Tokio Hotel -> Ich glaub immer noch das der Sänger nen Weib is
2. Dieter Bohlen -> (Finde ihn zwar Korrekt und so aber er nervt langsam)
3. Sarkozy -> Ich glaub der verwechselt sich mit Zhaphot Beeblebrox
4. Britney Spears -> Das Perfekte Muttervorbild ...
5. OLM -> in jeder Form und weise ...
6. H.P. Kerkeling -> Der Kerl nervt immer
7. Die Eltern von Madleine -> Ich glaub die ham ihr kind selber um die ecke gebracht
8. Olli Dittrich -> Jemand der sich, bei der Aussenwette von "Wetten Das", Applaus erbetteln muss der sollte wissen das seine Karriere vorbei is..
9. Markus Lüpertz -> Dafür das ich nun täglich seinen "Postboten" am Post Tower Bonn sehe könnt ich den ...
10. Cathy Melluahr -> Oder so... ES interiessiert keinen das es nine million Bicycles in Bejing gibt! 

so das sind erstmal alle


----------



## Amarillo (7. Januar 2008)

Hohlhupe Feldbusch und ihr Ex-Lover Möchtegernmusikfachmann Bohlen!

PS: Bushidofans


----------



## Templer2k (7. Januar 2008)

Britney Spear die olle specknudel und ihre noslip freundin paris hilton


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Januar 2008)

wolfgang schäuble


----------



## Piloria (7. Januar 2008)

also dieses jahr hat echt britney spears mit ihren ständigen skandalen am meisten genervt!
bill kaulitz nervt sowieso
paris hilton auch immer nervig

und gegen ende des jahres hat blocher (ex schweizer bundesratspräsident) meine nervgrenze absolut gesprengt


----------



## Dracun (7. Januar 2008)

Number one:
Wolfgang Schäuble

*edited by tikume*


----------



## Dreamweaver (8. Januar 2008)

Lootenant schrieb:


> *Gülcan* und dieser *Bruce Darnell*...
> wenn ich den Typen schon sehe mit seiner Gestik etc.
> 
> 
> ...



Kann ich so direkt unterschrieben und versiegeln!


----------



## Minastirit (8. Januar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Bill Kaulitz.


Wenn das der Tokio Spasst ist /sign 20000%

Was mich als schweizer noch nervt ist die neue Bundesrätin schlumpf ding da..^^
Ingame unser MT der einfach abgehauen ist ;d


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Number one:
> Wolfgang Schäuble
> 
> Der wird uns auch noch 2008 nerven....Da hätte Dieter Kaufmann mal besser zielen sollen....is meine meinung


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein terrorist!!!11elf^^
wenn ich jetz n /sign bringen würde würds wohl flames hageln......


ach wayne

*/sign*


----------



## Lonith (9. Januar 2008)

meine stimme geht eindeutig an die merkel und unsere komplett unter realitätsverlust leidenden regierung (im bezug auf computerspiele, weil durch "killerspiele" gibts ja die ganzen amokläufe)


----------



## Flauwy (9. Januar 2008)

Ich stimme einigen Vorrednern zu: Definitiv Knut! Oh man hat diese pelzige Flitzpiepe mir den Frühling verdorben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer zur Hölle ist Bill Kaulitz? Ok, ich habe Matze gefragt und kenne jetzt die Antwort.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich finde es lustig, das so viele von Euch seinen Namen kennen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Januar 2008)

Flauwy schrieb:


> Ich stimme einigen Vorrednern zu: Definitiv Knut! Oh man hat diese pelzige Flitzpiepe mir den Frühling verdorben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der wird einem ja durch die Medien ins Gehirn geprügelt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (10. Januar 2008)

Gusenbauer, aber das betrifft ja (wenn) nur die Österreicher.

Ein Mensch, dem man pausenlos nurin ... na eh schon wissen. Ich darf nicht mal an den denken, da geht ma des G'impfte auf.


----------



## Ryan_Garn (10. Januar 2008)

Gülcan!


----------



## Amarillo (10. Januar 2008)

Übrigends finde ich, dass die Klum auch mehr und mehr die Nerven strapaziert.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Januar 2008)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Übrigends finde ich, dass die Klum auch mehr und mehr die Nerven strapaziert.



Aber die ist zumindest noch heiß, wenn sie einen Bikini an hat. *zzzzzz*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (10. Januar 2008)

Männer .... -.-

Bei mir ist es eindeutig: Knut.

Das Teil geht mir sooo auf den Senkel -.-


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Männer .... -.-
> 
> Bei mir ist es eindeutig: Knut.
> 
> Das Teil geht mir sooo auf den Senkel -.-


Die ham ja jetzt so ein neues Bärchen gefunden, 
kp wies heißt, war aber gestern in der Zeitung 
auf der Titelseite....


----------



## Minati (10. Januar 2008)

Was die alle mit ihren Eisbären haben -.-

Sollen sie doch mal ein Steak zeigen. Darüber würde sich bestimmt über die Hälfte der Menschheit freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2008)

wer is denn jetz die "absolut nervigste person 2007" ?


----------



## Thront (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (18. Januar 2008)

Dieser Typ der mit dem anderen Typ, der widerum damals mit diesem anderem Typen gesungen hat, musiziert. Fürchterlich.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dieser Typ der mit dem anderen Typ, der widerum damals mit diesem anderem Typen gesungen hat, musiziert. Fürchterlich.


??????
bitte was?


----------



## RubenPlinius (18. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ??????
> bitte was?


dieter bohlen


----------



## Noxiel (18. Januar 2008)

Ich habe mal eben recherchiert. Ich meine Mark Medlock


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Januar 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eben recherchiert. Ich meine Mark Medlock


aah
joa sehr nervig


----------



## Rexo (18. Januar 2008)

Ganz klar
Edit: sehe gerade wahr das falsche foto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so schon besser


----------



## Thront (18. Januar 2008)

ist der nicht tot? mmh. muss ich wohl etwas verwschselt haben.


----------



## Jack Sparrow (18. Januar 2008)

Ich bin auch für Gollum alias Roland Koch....


----------



## Jácks (18. Januar 2008)

@Rexo was du findest stefan raab nervig?Du musst krank sein xD


----------



## Vanier (18. Januar 2008)

Tôny schrieb:


> Knut


und aus der tierwelt


> bill kaulitz


is doch n tier oder??


----------



## Ciliu (18. Januar 2008)

Könnt ihr bitte aufhören
Tokio Hotel schlecht zu machen?

Sie können nichts dafür das soviel
über sie berichtet wird!

und ganz ehrlich?
ich find die musik garnicht so schlecht,
im gegenteil: ich hör sogar manche lieder

ich bin zwar kein fan, aber mir gefallen manche lieder
einfach.
Gönnt es ihnen einfach, umso mehr ihr meckert desdo
mehr wird berichtet


----------



## Shurican (18. Januar 2008)

wie heißt noch mal dieser vogel, der popstars moderiert?


----------



## The Holy Paladin (18. Januar 2008)

> wie heißt noch mal dieser vogel, der popstars moderiert?





Du meinst Detlef D!! soost ? Ja da schließ ich mich an den kann ich auch nich leiden.


----------



## Ciliu (18. Januar 2008)

Detlef, D! wie auch immer..
Den Mann kann ich auch nicht ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Du musst mehr *BOUNCEN*"


----------



## chopi (18. Januar 2008)

und glaub janicht,dass DU in die bäänd kommst


----------



## chopi (18. Januar 2008)

doppelpöst


----------



## Thront (19. Januar 2008)

dieser fettsack! wir sollten ihn schlachten und sein fleisch nach afrika exportieren um damit die löwen zu füttern.


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

stoiber selbst beim rücktritt war er zum treten nervig


----------



## Minastirit (19. Januar 2008)

nix ist schlimmer als die hilton ! (nedma nen richtigen porno machen kann die frau ..) narv ;D

zum glück muss ich mich nicht noch mit den deutschen typen rumschlagen ;D sonst wär ich ja durchgedreht ;D (ok wir schweizer habens auch ned besser mit dem blocher quatsch ect ..)


----------



## Schleppel (19. Januar 2008)

naja was soll ich österreicher sagen...die winter funsen...ihr letzte äusserung LOL^^


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nix ist schlimmer als die hilton ! (nedma nen richtigen porno machen kann die frau ..) narv ;D
> 
> zum glück muss ich mich nicht noch mit den deutschen typen rumschlagen ;D sonst wär ich ja durchgedreht ;D (ok wir schweizer habens auch ned besser mit dem blocher quatsch ect ..)


blocher sorgt doch für lustige wahlkapfveranstaltungen^^ *auf ava deut*


----------



## Minastirit (19. Januar 2008)

hehe naja stimmt ;D

aber zum glück hock ich zuhause und kuk tv.. da kommt sowas ned vor ;D


----------



## Thront (19. Januar 2008)

wisst ihr wer mich auch genervt hat? dieser gottverdammte "seal" der sich an meiner geilen heidi vergeht...


----------



## Szyslak (20. Januar 2008)

Die 4 Tokio Hotel Mädchen.


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Januar 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Die 4 Tokio Hotel Mädchen.



Auja, 4 ganz schlimme. Jetzt auch noch im Ausland erfolgreich. Und dann auch noch auf Englisch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (21. Januar 2008)

hab mich auch schon drüber aufgeregt. nach hitler hat man damals gesagt "von deutschen boden solle nie wieder angst und schrecken ausgehn".


und jetzt? warum erlaubt man denen im ausland zu touren?


----------



## Minastirit (21. Januar 2008)

oh ja .. tokio hotel .. syr die versuch ich immer zu vergessen ;(

und dass die nun "stars" sein wollen .. WTF
schlimm find ich ja nur wenn die unter ROCK .. eine plazierung haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hoffe die kommen dieses jahr nimmer so oft im tv  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kenerul (21. Januar 2008)

Es gibt zwar viele nervige Personen, aber am meisten aufgeregt haben mich die beiden Frauen aus der LC1 Werbung-.-

Hoi, du gsehsch hüt widr blenden us.
Ja, sitdem ich täglich mis LC1 nüm.
LC1? Verzell.
...

Ich hasse die xD

MFG
Kenerul


----------



## Minastirit (21. Januar 2008)

die gespräche da sind doch so natürlich ;d
wer erzählt seiner besten kolegin nicht was man trink und aus wieviel stoffen und anderem mist das besteht .. ^^

actimel werbung > lc1 .. vom nerven her ;D


----------



## Juliy (22. Januar 2008)

*Detlef D! Soost.*

Und glaub ja nicht du kommst in die Bääääääänd!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (22. Januar 2008)

du hast eine hässliche signatur.


die nervigste person 2007 war definitv rudi carell.


----------



## Licanin (22. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich mich recht errinere, ist Rudi Carell schon seit fast einem Jahr tot! Ich würde mal gerne wissen wie er das geschafft hat dich zu nerven^^


----------



## Rexo (23. Januar 2008)

der ist am 7Juli 2006 gestorben .

also wie bitte kan dich einer nerven der schon 2 jahre tot ist


----------



## Necroll (23. Januar 2008)

Marc Metlock oder wie der Spaten heißt...


----------



## Alanium (23. Januar 2008)

Hmmm... Stoiber, Tokio Hotel-Fangemeinde (habt ihr mal gelesen, was auf deren Fanplakaten steht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), *nachdenk* Roland Koch war erst 2008 *damn*, LaFee!!! (meine sis hört die und TH *paranoid und verstört werd*)


----------

